# Question?



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a question for the pros. What phone would be smart to upgrade to? I have my upgrade in a month and I would like to modify mine as seen motorola pretty much says their bootloaders are locked. What phone would be decent? I would like to try ubuntu and the best battery life and performance as best.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Nexus is the best way to go for what you want. Just this week there were ten updated ROMs, six new ROMs, and a slew of kernel updates. You have total control over your device. Recovering from accidents is also far easier than with the other brands.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I just upgraded and went with the LG Spectrum. Unlocked bootloader and more power than the Nexus. I'm working on a CM7 build for it now (testing it as I type this) to get rid of the ugly-ass LG skinned OS. After that, I'll start on a CM9, which will be easier said than done.


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you  I will take both into consideration as I have time to think on this for a month. Who knows a new phone might come out that goes beyond the expectations of both!

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------

